#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-30
<tgm4883> kees, are you canonical?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Not anymore :)
<bkerensa> He works on awesomeness :P
<tgm4883> ah
<bkerensa> Well I'm all moved into my new place :D Internet is working (Most important thing right?)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: http://outflux.net/prof/resume.php
<tgm4883> nice
<bkerensa> tgm4883: But it would seem this channels Canonical numbers are increasing
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ah
 * tgm4883 has a phone interview with canonical tomorrow
<bkerensa> cweber10: Ping me and let me know what times and days will work best for checkins and mentoring for you
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Dont tell me QA?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> nope, support
<tgm4883> for launchpad it seems
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Thats much better in my book :P
<bkerensa> oh cool :)
<bkerensa> Canonical needs more people on the LP team
<tgm4883> I've also got an offer from the local community college, I need to find out what types of things canonical offers
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Knock em dead.
<tgm4883> I'll try :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Well obviously I dont work for Canonical but I have heard of some of the stuff they offer
<bkerensa> but I hear it differ per candidate
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> all I've heard is competitive pay based on where you live
<tgm4883> which doesn't say alot
<bkerensa> tgm4883: might wanna ask albrigha (I'm not sure how much they can talk about their packages) he is a new hire but has been with the loco for a long time
<bkerensa> D:
<bkerensa> also
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/nm0n0/working_for_canonical/
<tgm4883> yea I've seen that thread
<bkerensa> imho the biggest perk is you can work from home for most positions.... You get paid comparable (so I hear) the average for the position in the sector and you get to travel for sprints, uds.... I'm unsure about 401k, health etc in fact I would bet because they are international that they might just compensate you higher so you can seek those things on your own but thats a best guess :)
<tgm4883> yea that was my guess as well
<bkerensa> I mean it would be too complicated for them to establish HMO's and benefits in all the countries they have employees
<bkerensa> I hear you get free premium U1 :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I've heard you get free landscape
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I hear its free services across the board plus you can pretty much request Ubuntu swag on demand to a level of reasonableness
<tgm4883> I require a Ubuntu Jet!
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I think the company only has a Shuttle
<bkerensa> :P
<blkperl> bkerensa: want to come advertise ubuntu oregon at psu?
<TRAVISg> I added myself to the Wiki and then did a little housekeeping just went by the note to have everyone in order of city by number of members and then alphabet let me know if I was out of whack I have never changed a Wiki before
<bkerensa> blkperl: In what way and when? :)
<bkerensa> Does it require a talk? :P
<TRAVISg> I don't know if it requires a talk?
<TRAVISg> I just read the note about grouping by city and then alphabetically ........ wait a second I just realized that was about PSU
<TRAVISg> By the way if anyone wanted to brief me I would love to go with some one else to PSU or something like that
<TRAVISg> I love meeting people and speaking
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: I'm sure it looks fine and we are still planning a major wiki transformation that will result in that roster being moved to its own page
<bkerensa> jhmextern: Hello :)
<jhmextern> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> jhmextern: How are things going?
<jhmextern> We have a group of five people here in the coast, and we are looking for a place where we can do maybe a monthly meeting.
<jhmextern> We were thinking another event like an install fest, but we are still in the planing stage
<bkerensa> jhmextern: Oh excellent. In Newport right? Please do send some photos if you guys have a meetup and let the mailing list know so others might join in
<jhmextern> Yes, in Newport, as soon as we have an event or meetup  we will send some pictures
<bkerensa> excellent :)
<xxx> anbody here?
<Guest24463> This is TRAVISg
<bkerensa> Hi TRAVISg :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Did you do your call yet?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> Didn't go so well :/
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I was going to mention that Canonical uhh has turned down a few really talented local folks
<tgm4883> mrevell was pretty cool about it, sent me an email about 30 minutes after the call saying that he would have left my application open but since I already had another job offer locally he didn't want to leave me hanging
<bkerensa> ahh Matt Revell interviewed you? :)
<tgm4883> yea
<bkerensa> hmm :(
<bkerensa> yeah he is product manager for Launchpad
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> Apparently there were more qualified candidates, although I'm ADV team working support for Symantec, so IDK
<bkerensa> heh
<tgm4883> There aren't many people above me in our support organization
<bkerensa> They turned down someone I know who is Senior Sysadmin for a major company here in Portland with a very similiar excuse
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> yep, oh well. Guess that just makes my decision up for me
<bkerensa> Mind you he was applying fr a regular sysadmin job and just saw working from home as a perk to taking a small pay decrease and yet they turned him down
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think the foot in seems to be getting recommended by someone who is already work there
<sbeattie> bkerensa: sometimes. sometimes not, it all depends on who's doing the hiring.
<bkerensa> lol :P
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Well I know Canonical has some outstanding people working for them
<bkerensa> :)
<sbeattie> bkerensa: yeah, but it also has people like me working for them, too. :-)
<bkerensa> sbeattie: You don't consider yourself outstanding :P
 * bkerensa pings sabdfl :P
<bkerensa> idk from the people I have met so far and some I have know over IRC for awhile I like the diversity and skill level
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I'm not sure why you want to leave Symantec except for maybe that they are outside of Portland right?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm driving to Springfield from Salem every day
<tgm4883> :/
<bkerensa> Wow
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Now I understand... Thats intense
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Doesn't Symantec have a location up here in Portland? I think one of the ORLUG guys works at it
<tgm4883> bkerensa, we bought some cloud company up there
<tgm4883> and we have sales in beaverton
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Consider maybe trying to switch to the cloud division? :) I'm sure you're capable of sysadming right? :P
<bkerensa> PuppetLabs is hiring too :D
<tgm4883> most things I've looked at require some enterprise level experience
<tgm4883> which I'll get at my new job
<bkerensa> hmm yeah
<TRAVISg> Whats up y'all?
<TRAVISg> bkerensa what do you use for sound file converstion?
<TRAVISg> Hey every body I need something to convert wav to MP3 any suggestions?
<albrigha> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3360
<bkerensa> hmm of course
<bkerensa> TRAVISf: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> then see your sound applications section or on Unity search for Sound :)
<TRAVISg> That's what my early research pointed to thanks for the confirmation
<TRAVISg> I haven't been running unity been running gnome classic
<TRAVISg> I like the menu layout
<TRAVISg> and use synaptic still I like it better than the software center
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Classic on which release of Ubuntu?
<TRAVISg> 11.10 Oneric not sure if it is called classic but I think it is I had to install it
<TRAVISg> seperatly
<bkerensa> oh you mean gnome-fallback-session?
<TRAVISg> Yeah I think
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Does it look like this: http://i.imgur.com/SUDeA.png
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-31
<TRAVISg> Yup
<TRAVISg> clean simple I love it
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Hmm you ever have the Applications, Places and panels just like mine?
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> Here is mine looks the same to me http://i.imgur.com/w0ny5.png
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> nope I see
<bkerensa> yeah you have basic gnome-fallback-session
<TRAVISg> what's the difference you spotted?
<bkerensa> notice the difference in the panel color and where everything is positioned
<bkerensa> Mine is the real classic :D I just modified the panel to use Ambiance GTK2 background
<bkerensa> as for the panel indicators I used Jason Conti's Gnome Indicator Port
<TRAVISg> Ah what do you notice as a difference in function?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<TRAVISg> or just look?
<TRAVISg> I will check that out
<bkerensa> Well my layout and look is the same as the old Gnome2 layout (I'm a pretty big Gnome fanboy)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> with the Gnome Indicator port you can add and remove ported indicators like weather etc
<bkero> Hrm, desktop
<bkero> This is the only one I could find.  http://staff.osuosl.org/~bkero/netwalker.jpg
<TRAVISg> cool thanks as always for the excellent info.
<TRAVISg> I gotta run Peace
<albrigha> bkerensa: did you see this? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<bkerensa> albrigha: But of course... I actually tested it before it was announced ;)
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> actually I'm not too surprised :)
<bkerensa> albrigha: heh :) it happens
<bkerensa> kees: Can you eat Pho?
<albrigha> bkerensa: where is your fav place? I like Coffee First in Beaverton off walker. good stuff.
<bkerensa> albrigha: Got Pho on Sandy Blvd (Classiest Pho in Portland and its good)
<bkerensa> albrigha: You think you might be able to make it up Friday night if I hold a Ubuntu Hour?
<albrigha> actually I can do Friday. what time are you thinking?
<albrigha> the problem is I don't have a veh until my wife gets home..around 6
<bkerensa> Umm well I gotta discuss with my fiancee but I'm hoping 7:30ish or so maybe
<albrigha> Got Pho..i think I've been there..do they fry the chicken before it goes in?
<bkerensa> My fiancee gets off at 6:30
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> ha okay
<albrigha> so yeah it might work out
<albrigha> where are you thinking?
<bkerensa> Got Pho would be nice
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I know the owner
<albrigha> ha totally
<bkerensa> Their bowls are so big
<albrigha>  ah I can just go up mcloughlin
<bkerensa> hmm?
<albrigha> I haven't been there. I was thinking the one on sandy but on the other side of 205
<albrigha> sorry, I was trying to figure out if traffic would suck getting there
<bkerensa> http://gotphoonline.com/
<bkerensa> I pretty much love Vietnamese Sandwiches too but I haven't tried theirs
<albrigha> me too!
<albrigha> I like best baquette. actually I think that's the only viet sandwish place I've been to
<bkerensa> the one on powell?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> exactly!
<albrigha> man I'm starving..
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I know right
<bkerensa> Let me run things by my fiancee tonight when she gets off then I will ping the mailing list
<albrigha> cool sounds great
<albrigha> I'm gonna get offline for awhile. I've been looking at python all day. and my brain is all fried
<bkerensa> Maybe if it all works out I can see if slangasek, kees and a few others wanna come out for a hot bowl of soup
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> have fun :)
<albrigha> ttyl!
<kees> bkerensa: yes! meat in a bowl is fine by me! :)
 * slangasek scratches his head
<bkerensa> kees: Would you like to come and support a variant of Debian and discuss some FOSS on Friday? :)
<bkerensa> The place is really good and I'm open to alternatives all I know if I'm eating Pho on Friday for dinner :P
<kees> bkerensa: I am, unfortunately, in mountain view this week :(
<bkerensa> kees: Oh :) Well next time... Visiting the mothership? :D
<kees> yawp. :)
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hello c_smith
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you heard anything more about when the G+ hangout is?
<c_smith> also, how goes the move?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Nope I will try to see tonight when dholbach is online.
<bkerensa> The move goes slowly.... Still unpacking
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ping
<c_smith> cool, I have to get up early, so I can't be up till even 11PM as it would bring my performance down at school.
<c_smith> I think I might possibly be able to do the meeting tomorrow, though, as I don't have to get up as early.
 * c_smith goes to play some Multiwinia
<blkperl> bkerensa: poing
<bkerensa> blkperl: What was the PSU opp for Ubuntu Oregon?
<blkperl> bkerensa: you make one up and tell me a date
<blkperl> preferably friday at 4pm
<blkperl> :D
<blkperl> and the next availible friday is in 4 weeks or something
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> blkperl: What is this for?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Is this a talk or conference or series?
<blkperl> is for PSU-ACM similar to OSU-LUG
<blkperl> a talk
<bkerensa> blkperl: Hmms I can do a talk about the Ubuntu Community if you would like and contributing
<bkerensa> I have a presentation ready for that
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> is it 30mins to an hour? :)
<bkerensa> and perhaps how PSU folks can contribute
<bkerensa> Not 30 mins
<blkperl> how long is it?
<bkerensa> 15min talk with time for questions
<blkperl> that might work, you free this friday?
<bkerensa> Not a chance :P
<blkperl> awesome
<blkperl> ill figure somethign out then
<bkerensa> I just moved into a new place
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 4 weeks would be awesome :)
<blkperl> k
 * c_smith is enjoying Multiwinia but wishes it had Alt+Tab compatibility
<bkerensa> albrigha: I have pinged the list with the Pho Hour info
<albrigha> bkerensa: cool!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-01
<nibalizer> slangasek: ping
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> I cannot win for losing with this router
<slangasek> nibalizer: ribbit
<nibalizer> slangasek: mountall is returning status 2. what could that indicate? we're confused. one of the lvs is not being activated on boot
<slangasek> nibalizer: hmm, looking
<slangasek> nibalizer: returning status 2 just means mountall thinks something has failed that requires a maintenance shell to fix
<nibalizer> okay. thanks.
<slangasek> should only occur if you've pressed 'M' during boot to ask for a maintenance shell
<nibalizer> yea, we're trying to figure out what the underlying problem is and how to fix it
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> well, the exit code is probably not related then
<slangasek> so is it a VG that's failing to be activated?
<nibalizer> no, just a single logical volume
<nibalizer> a custom one, not / or anything
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you know which package nm-applet is apart of? I found a pretty interesting bug
<slangasek> bkerensa: network-manager-gnome
<bkerensa> okie dokie
<slangasek> nibalizer: a single logical volume that's part of a VG that *has* been activated?
<nibalizer> give me a sec to look at it again
<nibalizer> yes thats correct. there is one vg
<nibalizer> and from that there are 5lvs, /, swap, /tmp, /var all come up, but /disk/tank doesn't
<nibalizer> /disk/tank is listead as inactive in lvscan
<nibalizer> arst
<bkerensa> slangasek: This was the bug I ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/924609
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 924609 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network Manager adds (null) values for Wireless Connections" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> It just started occuring since my last update on 12.04 and now my Wifi is also acting very turbulent
<slangasek> nibalizer: hum, I don't know why a single lv would be inactive on boot, unless someone had done something to it prior to the reboot.  Does 'vgchange -a y' have any effect?
<slangasek> (because that's all we ever do on boot)
<slangasek> bkerensa: definitely not my department ;)  But the desktop guys are good about picking up those bugs
<bkerensa> :)
<nibalizer> slangasek: that't what we've been trying but it hasn't been working, very strange
<slangasek> nibalizer: ok good, then it's not my bug ;P  how about 'lvchange -a y /dev/myvg/mylv'?
<slangasek> (and is there any clustering involved here?)
<nibalizer> slangasek: nope
<slangasek> hmm!
<slangasek> can you pastebin the output from 'lvdisplay'?
<nibalizer> sure i'm waiting on it reboot
<nibalizer> slangasek: it didn't come back after lvchange
<nibalizer> output of lvdisplay: http://pastie.org/3292805
<bkerensa> Yelp is having a Back to the Future Ball on Thursday is anyone going? I'm RSVP'ed with +1
<slangasek> nibalizer: anything in dmesg?
<nibalizer> nothing useful
<slangasek> nibalizer: you're definitely running into something I've never seen before
<nibalizer> well thats comforting :)
<nibalizer> our solution is 'its up for today' tomorrow we'll reload it natty and hope the problem just goes away
<goddard> yo
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, were you able to get a hold of dholbach? I feel like I'm hounding you by asking so much, so if you haven't heard from him last night, shoot me an email when you do, would you?
<c_smith> that way we can get this planned out.
<bkerensa> c_smith: When he comes on around midnight I will ask
<bkerensa> and I will e-mail you when I know more
<c_smith> Yo
<c_smith> Hello, izdubar
<c_smith> Ah, so it's MarkDude
 * c_smith is enjoying his new Acer tablet
<markdude> Sumthin like that
<markdude> Hows it working c_smith
<c_smith> Really nicely, Android Honeycomb, two cameras, a MicroSD port, wifi, over all, reallt nice.
<c_smith> Brb
<markdude> sounds cool
<c_smith> Back
<cweber10> Bkerensa: How it going.
<ibkerensa> Hey cweber10 I'm good just running errands
<ibkerensa> On my phone
<cweber10> Ahhh was in my cs399 lab and thought it would be a good time to say hi.
<bkerensa> cweber10: When did you want to get some mentoring? :)
<bkerensa> I think I'm supposed to check in with you weekly I have a form I have to sign and send somewhere :P
<bkerensa> cweber10: I'm available via Hangout during the day almost M-F or we can do it over IRC but if we do Hangout I can have access to meeting tools
<cweber10> what ever works best for you, and I can pass any information on to the two other people as well
<cweber10> Becca Says hi!
<cweber10> She would like to know if there is anything that you know of that will happen before the 3rd week of March (end of our term)
<bkerensa> cweber10: Friday we are having a Ubuntu Hour in Portland it is announced on our mailing list
<bkerensa> cweber10: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ also lists most if not all of the international events occuring online etc
<cweber10> Fridays are a bit hard for her at the moment.
<cweber10> bkerensa: yea we have that link for the class. Just thinking that local stuff could be a bit more engageing as we could see people face to face
<bkerensa> Yeah well the Portland Ubuntu Hour this Friday and we will likely have another one next month too before you adjourn
<bkerensa> Summer/Spring is generally a bit more FOSSy... Geeks seem to hibernate in the Winter
<bkerensa> :)
<cweber10> Will have to keep an eye out for that so we can get out.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Seems like some OSU LUG and PSU ACM folks might be coming to the Ubuntu Hour this friday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> might be a good op for engaging
<cweber10> yea will be intresting, my problem is getting a ride from salem.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Yeah... I offered Becka to come and do a presentation at WOU for your class but told her it would be contingent on me being able to get a ride out there.
<bkerensa> cweber10: One of the other mentees just e-mailed me.
<bkerensa> cweber10: If you are interested some OSU students are coming up for the Ubuntu Hour and they might possibly be able to give you a ride up etc but they are also doing a birthday party so you would likely have to go to that with them or hangout in Portland after until they head back
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> <relud> bkerensa: monmouth isn't terribly out of the way, i'd be willing to pick them up if need be, but they'd have to be up for the dual birthday party
<cweber10> bkerensa: yea if you can help set up communication, cweber10@wou.edu is my e-mail. and I am actuly in salem friday, only have one class in the morning
<bkerensa> cweber10:  Can you just /join #OSU-LUG
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> the person is relud
<cweber10> BBL Lab is over and I have to ride the bus home. might get on my phone while traveling will depend on how my phone acts
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> albrigha: Hope you can make it Friday looks like we might have a very good turnout... Got students coming from WOU/OSU/PSU
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> bkerensa: cool!
<albrigha> I think it will work out
 * bkerensa is off to The Home Depot
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-02
 * cweber10 is home and semi back
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa is back from the Home Depot $120 later
<albrigha> yay!
<albrigha> and what awesomeness did you purchase
<bkerensa> I bought a Honeywell Oil Filled Electric Radiator Heater
<albrigha> nice
<albrigha> I use those
<albrigha> I have..like 4
<albrigha> 3
<albrigha> they are great
<bkerensa> Storm Window Insulation, CFL's, Light Switch Insulation and Paint Supplies
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> nice
<albrigha> project?
<cweber10> bkerensa: Sounds good, so talked my wife into going to portland friday after school.
<bkerensa> cweber10: You riding with the OSU guys? :P
<bkerensa> albrigha: Just try to conserve energy costs
<bkerensa> the new place her has a high average of $252 per month during winter according to Pacific Power and I would like to bring that down by $52 :)
<cweber10> bkerensa: No going to get up there on my own. then I don't need to worry about the ride back to salem.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> cweber10:  I think albrigha is coming too not sure if he is bringing his wife... I'm bringing my fiancee
<cweber10> bkerensa: sounds good
<albrigha> got a confirm from my wife, we are good to go
<cweber10> sounds like it is going to be quite a gathering
<blkperl> so is lucid going to get the fast release schedule for thunderbird? or is its just going to be firefox
<bkerensa> blkperl: No idea I think thats up to Desktop Team
<blkperl> bkerensa: well it makes no sense to just do firefox :P
<bkerensa> albrigha: http://i.imgur.com/LSaDJ.jpg
<albrigha> bkerensa: haha! awesome
<bkerensa> Brian_H: We are having a Ubuntu Hour tomorrow at a Pho place if you would like to come and join us a few people are bringing their wives
<bkerensa> albrigha: Do you use Tomahawk at all?
<albrigha> no I haven't
<bkerensa> gettomahawk.com :) pretty good stuff
<albrigha> I'll try it. I'm keen on finding a better player..
<bkerensa> I use Tomahawk with the Spotify Module
<bkerensa> but they have so many plugins
<albrigha> I like it when projects make their software avail via ppa
<Brian_H> hmm what time?
<bkerensa> hi dhrasmus
<bkerensa> Brian_H: 7:30pm
<dhrasmus> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> dhrasmus:  You use Ubuntu I assume ;)
<dhrasmus> Indeed! Big fan.
<bkerensa> dhrasmus:  Cool :) Just never noticed you in channel before? You live in Portland or somewhere else in Oregon?
<dhrasmus> In Portland, yup.
<bkerensa> Cool
<bkerensa> we are having a Ubuntu Hour tomorrow night at 7:30pm in NE Portland if you are interested
<dhrasmus> I've got plans tomorrow evening, are there any other meetups in the near future?
<bkerensa> We will have another Ubuntu Hour next month
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Probably second week of March
<dhrasmus> How late do you think it might run tomorrow? *Might* be able to catch part of it
<bkerensa> Perhaps a hour or two or more
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I believe they close at 9pm or 10pm so perhaps close to when the restaurant closes
<dhrasmus> Where's the meet? I'll see what I can do but probably shouldn't count on me.
<dhrasmus> Gotta run. I'll ask tomorrow if it's looking like I can swing by.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-03
<c_smith> Hello
<albrigha> hihi
<bkerensa> albrigha: Can you RSVP please just so we have proper reporting next time we go to apply for approval as a LoCo
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1520/detail/
<bkerensa> hey c_smith I'm going to make your event for friday and you should RSVP
<bkerensa> actually c_smith can you pm me
<albrigha> cool done
<bkerensa> thanks
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> albrigha: Kind of like membership they wanna see numbers :P
<albrigha> sure makes sense3
<c_smith> Heya
<c_smith> Kinda dead here, eh?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Can you create a event for your ubuntu hour
<bkerensa> loco.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> c_smith: About the same as most LoCo Channels
<c_smith> Bkerensa, how do you mean? If you mean using the same system you use for other events, I could.
<bkerensa> just go in and make an event
<bkerensa> go to loco.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> login
<bkerensa> click events
<bkerensa> then click add event
<c_smith> Also, it takes me longer to type on this tablet, but not unbearably so.
<bkerensa> just put time and date and select venue... the venue is already in the system
<bkerensa> thats why I dont use Tablets
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> they are time wasters
<c_smith> Lol, good reason. I mainly use this for fun. :-)
<c_smith> bkerensa, I added the event, want a link?
<bkerensa> oh no thats fine we just need it for documentation purposes
<c_smith> Ah, ok,  should I write up a event every week I do this?
<c_smith> And is there a definite day for the release party, or is that still up in the air?
<bkerensa> c_smith: It would be helpful if you did
<bkerensa> c_smith: Well its still months from now but I would like to aim for the April date.
<c_smith> Cool,  I'll do my best to keep the events up to date.
 * c_smith is back, quirk in androirc
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do you know if Allison is with Canonical anymore?
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu Hour Tonight in Portland http://j.mp/yY0U0m
<c_smith> Bkerensa, any news on the hangout? Was Tuesday the day that was decided on?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I e-mailed you
<c_smith> Ok. Need to check that then.
<c_smith> Ok, I won't be up quiteas late as I thought, but this could still go that long depending on how much is going to be discussed.
<c_smith> Thanks for recommending me to them, I hope I do an okay job.
<c_smith> Or better, a good job.
 * c_smith goes backbto tweaking his PC
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-04
 * c_smith is at Broadway Common Coffeehouse
<bkerensa> c_smith: Is JVLB there?
<c_smith> Just got here as a matter of fact.
 * bkerensa is getting read to head to the Portland Ubuntu Hour here in a bit
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> Awesome.
 * cweber10 is in portland a bit early
<bkerensa> cweber10: I just got home
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hi goddard
<goddard> bkerensa: yo
<cweber10> bkerensa: looks like you had fun staying out till 1:30 am
<mustafaerhan> hello there
<mustafaerhan> looking for suggestions about ubuntu
<mustafaerhan> software tweak etc. all helps are welcome
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-05
<bkerensa> cweber10: Too much fun perhaps
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-29
<bkerensa> slangasek: I would be more than happy to volunteer for a DebConf and wrangle some sponsors in
<Capneon> hi
<slangasek> bkerensa: whoo :)
<blkperl> slangasek: this error is strange
<blkperl> dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../collectd_5.1.0-3ubuntu1.dsc: No such file or directory
<blkperl> what does it mean?
<blkperl> dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../collectd_5.1.0-3ubuntu1.dsc: No such file or directory
<blkperl> slangasek: wait it worked...
<blkperl> slangasek: is dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc the correct command?
 * kees prefers debuild (same args)
<blkperl> kees: so I'm really confused now, it built once and now doesn't build anymore
<blkperl> so I think its this stupid perl linkage patch...
<blkperl> I should have taken notes when I did this with slangasek
<bkerensa> slangasek: also the event I was planning last year is finally culminating can I still count you in as a speaker?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> planning for June 22nd
<slangasek> bkerensa: you're going to have to remind me what event this is you're talking about :)
<kees> blkperl: I'm not sure I follow. does it error out the second time? what does it say?
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://etherpad.mozilla.org/iJWAWp3jP2 <-- that one
<bkerensa> kees:  would also love for you to give a talk :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: its been aptly named the Open Source Leadership Summit where this year it will be a full one day event as a test run and if its a hit then each year it will be a two day summit
<bkerensa> its free and open to the public and focused just on open source talks
<slangasek> huh, ok
<slangasek> I'm not sure I heard about this at all (or maybe I assumed you were talking about the Community Leadership Summit)
<slangasek> looks interesting
<slangasek> Wearable Computers> ooh, can you get the Keyglove guy to come?
<bkerensa> ;p slangasek you will notice you added your name at the bottom
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Keyglove guy?
<slangasek> I'm not sure it's true that *I* added my name ;)
<slangasek> oh, this is the one that had the comment window with people trolling about Ubuntu
<slangasek> right, now I remember
<slangasek> so yeah, I can do an Intro to Debian Packaging - or something else too, if there's another topic that would be interesting
<bkerensa> great
<kees> bkerensa: what did you have in mind from me? It looks like "intro" style talks? I have a slide deck for "FLOSS security programming best practices" I've given a few times at OSU
<kees> I also have a deck from bsides on chrome os security.
<bkerensa> kees: FLOSS security programming would be great :)
<bkerensa> kees: and I can ensure you and slangasek both have appropriate food stuffs
<slangasek> frosted voodoo donuts shaped like cavemen? ;)
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you have a short bio/head shot somewhere?
<bkerensa> kees: you?
<kees> bkerensa: http://outflux.net/bio.txt
<kees> bkerensa: I've added myself to the potential speaker list on the etherpad too
<bkerensa> kees: You haz headshot? :)
 * kees avoids your question
<bkerensa> kees: ok then :)
<kees> I'm using a Chrome logo for drupalcon :)
<bkerensa> kees: I will find a black default avatar
<kees> cool. that or http://outflux.net/laughing_man_elmex.png
<slangasek> bkerensa: I suppose it would make sense for me to cook something like that up and make it permanently available, wouldn't it
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-30
<blkperl> slangasek: http://pastebin.com/7j10TkAx
<blkperl> slangasek: this is after a apt-get build-deb collectd
<blkperl> why doesn't build-deb get it?
<slangasek> blkperl: apt-get build-dep looks at the package indices to figure out which build-dependencies to install, not the current package; so any time you change the build-dependencies, apt-get build-dep won't do what you want
<slangasek> blkperl: you probably want 'sudo mk-build-deps -i -r' instead
<blkperl> hrm
<blkperl> k
<blkperl> slangasek: anyways its builds fine on raring for me
<blkperl> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~blkperl/ubuntu/raring/collectd/merge-from-debian/+merge/140116
<blkperl> what do?
<slangasek> let me see if I can reproduce the build failure
<blkperl> thanks!
<slangasek> blkperl: package built for me in raring just fine, too
<slangasek> blkperl: and jdstrand didn't say what the configure failure had been, so I guess it was transient
<blkperl> slangasek: ummm ok....
<blkperl> slangasek: it would be cool if a bzr push, automatically triggered a build in jenkins or something and then updated launchpad
<slangasek> that would require an awful lot of jenkins :)
<blkperl> slangasek: openstack seems pretty good at it :P
<blkperl> there gerrit -> jenkins -> launchpad intergration is pretty impressive
<slangasek> blkperl: merged and uploaded
<blkperl> slangasek: woot!
<blkperl> slangasek: thanks!
<blkperl> slangasek++
<blkperl> slangasek: now I have to figure out what to work on next
<blkperl> slangasek: can I merge puppet 3.x into rariing?
 * blkperl will have to come up with a list of things
<blkperl> or bkerensa beat me to it
<blkperl> bkerensa: looks like your branch isn't proposed for merging
<bkerensa> <slangasek> [22:00:55] bkerensa: I suppose it would make sense for me to cook something like that up and make it permanently available, wouldn't it
<bkerensa> slangasek: sure
<bkerensa> blkperl: yeah I figured I would just merge puppet into a personal branch and not propose it
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-31
<MarkDude> Anyone going to Scale
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-01
 * dustubot is back (gone 28:03:21)
 * dustubot is away: I'm busy
 * dustubot is away: snooze
<bkerensa> dustubot: can you turn off your away message notices in channel? :)
<c_smith> JBSourcery 4.5 on my Nexus 7 = epic
<dustwork> oh bkerensa - sorry about the away notice
<dustwork> and unfortunately, that's my home machine
<dustwork> will change that this evening
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-02
 * dustubot is back (gone 20:18:21)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-30
<Brian_H_> I'm looking for some software similar to moodle that allows me to create online pre-recorded courses - does anyone have an suggestion/recommendations?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-29
<Kuki> hi
<Kuki> how would i go installing ubuntu mir version on usb stick
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-01
<wxl> WE ALMOST HAVE A WEBSITE :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-05
<wxl> really making progress now https://oregon.ubuntu-us.org/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community!  || http://ubuntu-oregon.us | Meetings: 6:30pm 1st/3rd Thurs
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community!  | http://ubuntu-oregon.us | Meetings: 6:30pm 1st/3rd Thurs
<sgclark> wxl: very nice! let me know if you need help
<wxl> sgclark: use sso to login and i'll make you an admin
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> wxl done
<wxl> um
<wxl> you already admin sgclark :)
<sgclark> lol I am?!
<sgclark> wxl: want me to do updates and what not?
<wxl> sgclark: sure go for it
<sgclark> will do :)
<wxl> i need to make an admins team so i'm working on that
<wxl> tgm4883: slangasek: you still have an interest/reason to want to be admins in the loco?
<slangasek> wxl: pretty sure I'm not doing anything with that access except ignoring emails notifying me of team changes ;)
<wxl> slangasek: i'd be happy to remove you if you're not interested. i'll set up sgclark in your place ;)
<tgm4883> I've been periodically approving people when you are away
<wxl> slangasek: also, wow, this may sound funny but i didn't even realize you were in the loco :)
<tgm4883> but other than that, I'm not doing much
<wxl> tgm4883: then i'll add you to the new admin team iff. you're interested
<tgm4883> sure
<sgclark> Oregon rocks, we has the cool peeps
<wxl> heheh i guess so
<wxl> there
<wxl> you are all now admins of the admin team
<wxl> and the admin team is an admin of the non-admin team
<wxl> and anyone from the admin team will be able to be an admin on the wordpress
<wxl> in just a second
<wxl> tgm4883: feel free to sso onto oregon.ubuntu-us.org if you want to test that theory out
 * wxl neale now where were we with these freaking themes? XD
<tgm4883> wxl: seems to work
<wxl> yay tgm4883 thanks
<neale> theme's in place
<neale> I think if you want an image I'm going to have to install it manually
<neale> our high-availability wordpress setup is... complicated.
<neale> I'm going to close the ticket now :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-06
<slangasek> wxl: see, that shows you how effective I'm being at it ;)
<wxl> slangasek: heh, well glad you're with us. you in pdx or what?
<slangasek> wxl: yep
<wxl> slangasek: ah cool. i got sick of the big city and went to eug. btw, i have an excuse, as i'm from cleveland. :)
<slangasek> heh
<wxl> ok i made us a little more colorful https://oregon.ubuntu-us.org/
<wxl> unfortunately it's difficult to upload images
<wxl> ok i think i'm feeling really good about this site now
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-02-07
<c_smith> wxl: nice to hear!
<c_smith> in the meantime, I'll keep directing people to the page on the LoCo portal
